# Today I lost..



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Today I lost our family dog of 14 years  
She was a Pekingese terrier mix. We love her and miss her dearly. She was born on July 4th so every year we will remember our beautiful girl..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

oh my I am sorry for your loss  what a day to remember that's a great remembrance.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Fourteen years is a good long life. (Never long enough, I know.) I'm sure she had a wonderful life with you. I hope you find comfort in your happy memories together. 

Seems your girl and I share that 4th of July birthday. I would love to see pictures of her.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

sorry for yr loss, never easy.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

so sorry.....it is sooo hard....not a day goes by that I don't look at the emptiness beside me....it is supposed to get easier ....

<<hugs>>

Lee


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you and your family.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Forever wouldn't be long enough. I am so sorry for your loss.
Sheilah


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for the loss of your precious little one, may she run free at the bridge. :rip:


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

My heartfelt and sincere condolences on the loss of your beloved fur baby.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks you guys  she was such a great girl...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

